# Making Bully stick safer from swallowing, have you tried anything?



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Has anyone tried attaching a large toy or ball to a bully stick to make it impossible to swallow? Any ideas to make em safer?

My pup will try to swallow 5" stick, scared me half to death. 
Any chew really...... Not sure what to get him anymore. He needs something to chew on, but I have no idea how to keep him from trying to swallow everything.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

get him a nyla bone, they have them for pups and adult dogs, I have never given any of mine rawhide, bully stick or anything like that, its just too easy to cause problems, they get tired of chewing on it, then want to swallow it


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

ken k said:


> get him a nyla bone, they have them for pups and adult dogs, I have never given any of mine rawhide, bully stick or anything like that, its just too easy to cause problems, they get tired of chewing on it, then want to swallow it


He swallows because he thinks I will take it away. We take sticks away from him outside. Well he wont chew non editable nylabones and editable, he bites off huge chunks and i worry about the same swallow issue.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

try taking the non eatable nyla bone, ruffing it up on the concrete, I know sounds silly, but mine wont touch one till i do that, learned that from my trainer, I dont let mine play with sticks, leaned that one the hard way, theres always the kong products, you can put peanut butter or frozen bananas in them, too big for them to swallow, but will keep them busy for some time


----------



## You (Feb 24, 2012)

I bought one of these and slip the bully stick in it. Our pup can't pull it out when chewing on it.

Amazon.com: Premier Pet Football Dog Toy, Medium: Pet Supplies


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

I used to give niko bully sticks until about 3 yrs ago,he was chewing one until it got to about 1-2 inches then he swallowed so I didn't give him anymore 2 days later he threw it up , I thought they were suppose to be digestible


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

You said:


> I bought one of these and slip the bully stick in it. Our pup can't pull it out when chewing on it.
> 
> Amazon.com: Premier Pet Football Dog Toy, Medium: Pet Supplies


This is the kind of stuff I am looking for!!! it has a pretty good grip? 

Thank you!


----------



## You (Feb 24, 2012)

Neko said:


> This is the kind of stuff I am looking for!!! it has a pretty good grip?
> 
> Thank you!


It grips pretty well. When I first saw it I was skeptical that it would hold the bully stick if our dog tried to pull it out and she hasn't be able to yet.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

You said:


> It grips pretty well. When I first saw it I was skeptical that it would hold the bully stick if our dog tried to pull it out and she hasn't be able to yet.


Perfect, i will try it, might get a ticker bully stick. this should work with nylabones too (editable)


----------



## isabellash (Mar 2, 2020)

My GSD puppy swallowed a bully stick that was over a foot long today. Then threw it up fully intact a couple hours later. He ate a meal and yet only threw up the stick. It was very weird and extremely gross. I am going to try an attachment for the bully stick. I’m afraid if I cut them smaller he will just swallow them. I’m so lucky he threw it up. I thought his gagging was because of food. But it was the bully stick.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I hate those bully sticks. I don’t think he needs them. Also, I know a dental veterinarian. He says Nylabones keep him in business.
I would I would look for toys he can chew, such as the Zogoflex bumi.


https://www.amazon.com/West-Paw-Bumi-Tough-Large/dp/B004A7X24K/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?keywords=zogoflex+bumi&qid=1583164546&sprefix=zogoflex+bu&sr=8-3


Nerf also makes some great rings that Rolf chews, but has been unable to break.





Pet Supplies : Nerf Dog Multi-Ring Tuff Tug Dog Toy, Lightweight, Durable and Water Resistant, 4 Inch Diameter for Medium/Large Breeds, Single Unit, Blue, Orange, Green : Amazon.com


Find Nerf Dog Multi-Ring Tuff Tug Dog Toy, Lightweight, Durable and Water Resistant, 4 Inch Diameter for Medium/Large Breeds, Single Unit, Blue, Orange, Green and more at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com




Raw lamb trotters are fantastic for chewing and cleaning the teeth, but those also need to be given carefully.



You are being redirected...


What no matter what a dog is chewing, supervision is in order.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My friend just recently bought one of these and said it works great.









Bully Buddy Starter Kit


Prevent your dog from choking - order the Bully Buddy today! The Bully Buddy is a durable, easy-to-use, vet-approved, BPA-free bully stick holder for dogs of ALL sizes!




bowwowlabs.com


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy loves his bullies. We are lucky he knows when to stop gets up walks away. Can’t train that. 
puppy gets bullies as well never had an issues. Both dogs lets us take things out of the mouth. 
nylabones as well
Never any issues.
I do like to take acres marrow bone take out the marrow and add their food freeze it and wham great treat.


----------



## Jessica Gertig Cooper (Dec 3, 2019)

mine swallowed a couple 3 inch bully stick ends (not on the same day) and I was sure I would in for expensive vet visits, but it's been a month and no problem yet. Regular bowel movements. I started buying the 12 inch sticks and take them away when they get to 4-5 inches. Then I give them to the miniature Australian Shepherd my mom owns, she gets to chew for about 30 minutes and reduces it to half it's size and then it goes in the trash. I wish the holder posted in 2013 at the beginning of the thread was still available!


----------



## powderhound (Mar 3, 2020)

Neko said:


> Has anyone tried attaching a large toy or ball to a bully stick to make it impossible to swallow? Any ideas to make em safer?
> 
> My pup will try to swallow 5" stick, scared me half to death.
> Any chew really...... Not sure what to get him anymore. He needs something to chew on, but I have no idea how to keep him from trying to swallow everything.


You might want to try one of the Bonehead or Blockhead toys made by Himalayan. They have had success with their yak chews for which these are specifically designed. I've got a "gulper" dog who has the same issues and have found these to be a great option as long as you can either ratchet them down or get a bully big enough that fits snugly. The Nylabone as others have suggested bore my dog to death so she won't touch them but the Benebones that are infused with flavors (chicken, bacon, maple, or peanut butter) are a little more enticing. West Paw makes something called a Qwizl that you can stuff a bully into with the idea that the dog may never get it out and can only lick it through the crevices if you just need to give the dog something else to do besides sleep or pester you for attention. Good luck!


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

How long does it take your dog to chew one?
I assume this isn’t remotely normal, but my dog at an entire pig tibia inside of 15-16 minutes. (Yes it scared the crap out of me).

I don’t have anything to add since I don’t buy them, because they smell like what they are, but I don’t remember them lasting 2 minutes tops.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

I just use a pair of vise grips ("Mole pliers" in UK) attached to the end of the bully stick. He doesn't try to swallow the pliers thankfully. He did swallow one half of a chew stick before and that didn't look fun to pass...


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Nylabones can cause intestinal distress. Bully sticks get swallowed.

I use black Kong chews for unsupervised chews and raw deer femur bones and front legs, complete with fur and hooves, for supervised fun.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Ii be


David Winners said:


> Nylabones can cause intestinal distress. Bully sticks get swallowed.
> 
> I use black Kong chews for unsupervised chews and raw deer femur bones and front legs, complete with fur and hooves, for supervised fun.


I believe Nyla bones were contributing big time to my dog's GI distress

I have jammed the end of a bully into a Kong Goody Bone and frozen it in with canned food to make my lab chew down the end better without swallowing.

Lately I am giving the braided bullies and the style seems to slow them down and encourage better chewing. So far, so good


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

David Winners said:


> Nylabones can cause intestinal distress. Bully sticks get swallowed.
> 
> I use black Kong chews for unsupervised chews and raw deer femur bones and front legs, complete with fur and hooves, for supervised fun.


Every dog is diff when it comes to a Nylabones. I’ve used them for years without issues. I won’t do antlers since my boy can bite off big pieces.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Seriously?! wow.
Mine abandoned a split elk antler and it's still lying around the house...he thought it was too hard!

The bully stick holding devices look very nifty, 
good idea.


----------

